# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Evason Ana Mandara Nha Trang

## macchiato

Một buổi tiệc ấm áp ngoài trời chỉ có mình bạn và người thân trong không gian lãng mạng được tổ chức tại biển. Những giây phút ấy chỉ có ở Evason Ana Mandara Nha Trang được thiết kế sang trọng và đẳng cấp.

 

  Đến với Khu nghỉ dưỡng là những buổi trời chiều hoàng hôn đẹp thơ mộng hay những giây phút lãng mạng dưới những ánh nến lung linh đủ màu sắc được trang trí tại Khu nghỉ dưỡng. Nếu như ai đó đã một lần dừng chân ở đây thì họ không khỏi ngỡ ngàng vì ở đây giống như là một thiên đường tuyệt đẹp được tô bởi những bức tranh của thiên nhiên.








Vị trí của khu du lịch nằm trực tiếp trên bờ biển, được xây dựng trong khuôn viên 20.000m2 với nhiều khu vườn nhiệt đới riêng biệt nhìn ra biển. Khu du lịch có 16 khu biệt thự với tổng cộng là 68 phòng được thiết kế phù hợp với phong cảnh biển Nha Trang. Mỗi phòng đều có mái hiên và trong phòng đều trang bị các thiết bị hiện đại







Evason Ana Mandara gồm 17 villa với 74 phòng nghỉ và phòng căn hộ được trang bị đầy đủ tiện nghi hiện đại nằm dọc theo bãi biển. Mỗi Villas đều được trang trí hài hòa giữa phong cách cổ điển lẫn nét Phương Tây quyến rũ du khách. Từ ban công rộng của phòng mình bạn có thể hướng tầm nhìn ra đại dương bao là của Vịnh Nha Trang xinh đẹp được mệnh danh là một trong những vịnh đẹp nhất thế giới.








Bạn có thể ngâm mình trong làn nước mát lạnh và có thể tắm nắng tại hồ bơi rộng thưởng thức một ly cocktail mát lạnh làm bạn thoải mái hơn. Hay là bạn có thể thưởng thức nhiều món hải sản tươi sống được chế biến theo yêu cầu tại nhà hàng ngoài trời Beach, nơi hòa quyện giữa đất trời và biển mang đến cho bạn một cảm giác thích thú . Ngoài ra Nhà hàng Ana Pavilion với phong cách trang trí truyền thống, có tầm nhìn tuyệt đẹp ra vịnh Nha Trang mang đến các món Việt Nam và quốc tế.

----------

